# Wet vac not working on George Numatic



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys

We havE a numatic as our house Hoover and I thought I'd give the car a go but when pressing on the wet vax button, it does nothing. The wet vac has only been used twice on his particular Hoover. Any idea what the problem is? Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Which model? Does the pump start? Is the nozzle corroded/blocked? Lack of use and inadequate rinsing through after use can cause problems.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This is why you should NOT put chemical through a wet vac ONLY water.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

No, the pump doesn't start as there is no sound at all when switching it on. The dry vac Hoover works fine but the wet vac does nothing. 
I've not checked the nozzle to be honest. Even if it vas blocked, would the pump still not start up?
Thanks.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K its a top off job.
Could be the switch ( try really pressing it sometimes they jam a little ) could be a busted wire. Or worst could be a dead pump.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Depending upon which model, if the nozzle is blocked the pump should still start. You should at least hear it quietly hum even if it does not pump. I would quickly check the nozzle first though.
As suggested, it is worth rocking the switch back and forth or pushing in and out a few times. It is a bit like bump starting it.
Without wishing to be rude. Are you safe working around 240v electrics?
If not take it to someone who is. It will most likely be a simple fix and there is no point in making it worse or putting yourself at risk by pulling this and that apart without knowing what you are doing.
As Allen says the top really needs to come off just to check the wires are in place. Firstly, unplug the machine from the wall socket. I would suspect the pump may have just stalled/partly seized through lack of use and will probably start again if it is gently tapped. Some have removable end caps.
Don't tap it in the middle, on the plastic parts. Gentle tapping on the metal outer ring should not be a problem.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i had the wet pump go in my george few months back and was loss without it. 2 min call to tesco and it was replaced as those come with a 2 year warrenty as standard no matter where you bought it from. when did you buy it


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. The model in question is the George Numatic GVE370. Ok, I will check the nozzle and the switch first and take it from there. I'll see if I can take the top off, if need be. If not, then will get someone else to have a look. Hopefully it is a simple fix. As I said, it's only ever been used two or three times and not used for more then two years. I remember about 2-3 months ago, it did power on when I pressed it by mistake and then I switched it off within a second. It's only recently it's stopped working.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

if thats the case id just be phoning numatic or take it back to who you bought it from and get a new one under warrenty.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you. I'll try and contact the manufacturer and see if they can help.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

A bit of checking the pipes and rocking the pump switch got mine going after a dormont few months.


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

The pump on my George stopped working a while ago so I rang numatic and the guy on the phone told me to gently smack the pump with a rubber mallet. I'm not joking.

He instructed me to unscrew a few screws to get access to the pump then smack it with a mallet and it worked. The pump can occasionally get blocked. Its been fine since. Please dont try this, I'd return it where ever you bought it from if possible or ring numatic and see what they can do.


----------

